# Calhoun, GA 911 Spayed Female 1 of 3 there



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

911 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15028854

German Shepherd Dog [Mix] ????? this shelter lists all as mixes it appears?
Large Young Female Dog 
More About 911
These animals are in Gordon County Animal Shelter. 
They are NOT SAFE and are NOT housed with a rescue group.
They have a very limited time, please respond quickly! 
911 is house trained and spayed/neutered

Gordon County Animal Shelter 
Calhoun, GA 
706-629-3327










She is one of 3 GSDs listed there-the puppies, the LH male, and her.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Gosh, what's up with Georgia!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww... she is a real cutie! What a sweet face!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping the sweetie face.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Still listed.


----------

